# A quick apology



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey all, this thread is for those of you who remember me. I feel that you deserve an apology for fucking off randomly without a word. I was feeling generally frustrated with 40k and decided I didn't want to continue the modelling/gaming side off it and without that I didn't feel dedicated to the hobby so I ended up just not doing it and forgetting about it for what must now be nearly 2 years (I was 14 then and my 16Th is in September). In this time iv'e matured a bit got straight A's in my exams and more recently had an extreme nostalgia trip due to THQ and relic which has led me to relapse back into 40k. I don't think I will be rping for the foreseeable future (most of the time I spend doing 40k is conversions and painting) but i felt that you deserved an apology at least.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

apology rejected,dont darken our door again


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

only joking ,one of us Gooble gobble :grin:


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Lol, actually b&k i have a questio for you. Any idea when your going to restock the finecast space marine veterans? I only need him to complete my old army.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

warsmith7752 said:


> Lol, actually b&k i have a questio for you. Any idea when your going to restock the finecast space marine veterans? I only need him to complete my old army.


which veteran ?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

This one, http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/space-marine-veteran-12-mk2-p-8781.html


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

O.O

...back. Good to see you've returned.


----------

